# Whats The Best Filtration



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

hey i know you guys go threw thisn alot but i"m a liltorn w/either getting a fx 5 or ehiem but i dnt know wich ehiem to get i have a 125g w/4 caribe 3 reds and i was told to step my filtration up from my 2 hob setups i'm having a ammonia issue rite now plz any advice


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I would get the FX5 then you would be set forsure


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I already responded in your other thread, but I'll respond here too -- I like the Eheim 2260 and 2262 for big tanks, the FX5 will definitely do the job tho. I really like wet/dry filters for big tanks tho, nothing better IMO.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Started trading up to Eheims in the late 90's with ,a 2260, followed by a 2250, 2028 pro II and a 2262 just last year.
No problems to date and still running quiet. IMO I'll never have to replace a filter again.
There is some controversy over FX5s out there on other forums, do some searches and judge for your self.
I don't thick you can go wrong either way. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

the fx5 runs on a micro-chip which some people don't like. i have an fx5, but haven't hooked it up yet so im not inclined vouch for it, but i have read some good reviews on it by members of this site. i don't think anyone is doubting the eheim 2262 and 2260 are the best, large aquarium, canister filters, but if you happen to be on a budget, the fx5 is half the price of the eheim.

i agree w/ joe on the wet/dry filters. they are excellent at removing bio-waste.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

I second the wet dry. Easy to do if you know what ur doing make waterchanges and topoff aslot easyier


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Eheim 2260s are no longer in production, the 2262 is a great filter and still in production or a diy sump.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Wet/dry and Eheim are the only way to go IMO


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> Wet/dry and Eheim are the only way to go IMO


spot on!


----------



## Enemy Arms (Jul 23, 2009)

nyc rbp said:


> the fx5 runs on a micro-chip which some people don't like. i have an fx5, but haven't hooked it up yet so im not inclined vouch for it, but i have read some good reviews on it by members of this site. i don't think anyone is doubting the eheim 2262 and 2260 are the best, large aquarium, canister filters, but if you happen to be on a budget, the fx5 is half the price of the eheim.
> 
> i agree w/ joe on the wet/dry filters. they are excellent at removing bio-waste.


micro-chip? Really? Go on...


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

you'll find some info at this link about the microchip- http://www.innovationlandscaping.com/fx5/


----------



## Enemy Arms (Jul 23, 2009)

wisco_pygo said:


> you'll find some info at this link about the microchip- http://www.innovationlandscaping.com/fx5/


God, that makes me want to get an xp5... I like that 2 mins off every 24 hours. I wonder... My other 3 canisters are less than a week or 2 old, my xp's seem to be pushing like mad, my marineland doesn't seem to push as hard... and the trapped gases... *goes to look*


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Haha that dont have anything on Eheim watch this.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

eheim

i was showing him a website with info on fx5's microchip. i would def opt for an eheim over the fluval fx5, it depends on ones budget though. im currently running eheim 2217's, eheim 2227 wet/dry, and AC110's on my set ups.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

FX-5 hands down, gets the job done everytime<3 IMO 
Have one running on my 180, works wonders








If you are going to get something that's considered high quality it pays for itself in the long run.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

RuthlessCarnage said:


> FX-5 hands down, gets the job done everytime<3 IMO
> Have one running on my 180, works wonders
> 
> 
> ...


eheim 2262 kills the fx5


----------

